# Mother Of Missing 5-year Old, Taylor Rose Williams, Is No Longer Cooperating With Police



## 1QTPie (Nov 8, 2019)

The desperate search for a five-year-old girl has entered its third day, as the grim circumstances in the case continue to mount and the girl's mother breaks off cooperation with police. 

Taylor Rose Williams was reported missing in Jacksonville, Florida at around 7.22am on Wednesday morning by her mother, Naval Petty Officer 1st Class Brianna Williams.

Brianna Williams claimed that she had put Taylor to bed the prior evening, but woke up in the morning and noticed the girl wasn't in her room and the back door to their home was wide open. 

Now, Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams says that Brianna Williams is no longer cooperating with investigators, and that it may have been months since anyone besides the mother has seen young Taylor.

In a bleak development, cadaver dog picked up on scents in the trunk of Brianna Williams' car, sources told WJXT-TV. 








Although authorities haven't confirmed the accuracy of the statement, they towed Brianna Williams' car from her home in the Brentwood neighborhood on Wednesday. 

'There's not one scenario of theory that we're not exploring, and every possibility is being looked at,' the sheriff said at a press conference on Thursday. 

Sheriff Williams asked anyone who has seen the girl in the past six months to come forward and speak with investigators. 

Asked if he could confirm when Taylor was last seen by anyone other than her mother, the sheriff said: 'We don't know. So that is part of what we are digging into.'

At least one community member has come forward to say that she saw Taylor on June 5 at an on-base daycare her own child also attended on Naval Air Station Jacksonville.

'The kids were in the same class all year long, so I had seen her basically every day until the last day' of day care, the mother told Action News Jacksonville. 

However, it's unclear whether Taylor was ever enrolled in school for the fall, and investigators are trying to piece together her mother's movements in recent months.






On Sunday, Brianna Williams moved within Jacksonville from Southside Villas to the Ivy Street home in Brentwood.

However, a woman who helped her on the move says that she did not see the little girl during the move. 

We never saw a child. We never heard a child. Nothing,' Tiffani Nicole, who was hired to help on the move, told WJXT-TV. 'I was assuming the kid was in day care, or the child was with a friend, so she can get her apartment cleaned out.' 

Nicole said Brianna Williams' house was messy, and the child's mother was behaving strangely.

'It honestly looked like she had been recently evicted or something because it was not well lived-in if there was a child there,' Nicole said. 'There was old food all over the floor, underneath the couches. There was trash everywhere.'

However, one of the items that Nicole helped move was a toddler's bed, she said. 

Neighbors at Brianna William's new home in Brentwood said that they had never seen the young girl since the mother moved in on Sunday. 

As of Thursday night, a Jacksonville detective was headed to speak with Taylor's biological father, Maurice Tate, who lives in Alabama. 

Family members in Alabama said he hasn't seen his daughter in roughly two years, after Brianna Williams moved from that state to Jacksonville.

Sheriff Williams was quick to point out that Brianna Williams has not been arrested or charged, despite refusing to cooperate after investigators pointed out inconsistencies in her statements.

'Here's what we know: We know that Brianna Williams was the last person to see Taylor, and we need for her to cooperate with us in this investigation,' Sheriff Williams said


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 8, 2019)

#1, why is she no longer cooperating?
#2, no one in the family can say for sure that they have seen or spoken to Taylor in months??  Not even an auntie?
#3, why hasn't the father seen her in two years?


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 8, 2019)

Black Casey Anthony? Sounds very similar.


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2019)

This is sad... I think  the mother is involved


----------



## Farida (Nov 8, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Black Casey Anthony? Sounds very similar.


Right? So crazy.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2019)

This whole story and situation is suspect.  Especially for the mother to stop cooperating with police.  Sounds like she has something to hide.  I'm surprised she hasn't been charged with anything, especially given the circumstances and all the inconsistencies.


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2019)

^^ Sounds to me like she's got some mental issues going on; she may need help, maybe care for the child was overwhelming....I shuddered when I read cadaver dogs were used...


----------



## Farida (Nov 9, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> This whole story and situation is suspect.  Especially for the mother to stop cooperating with police.  Sounds like she has something to hide.  I'm surprised she hasn't been charged with anything, especially given the circumstances and all the inconsistencies.


Sometimes they do this so they can watch the person and collect additional evidence. If is suspicious but it is it “beyond a reasonable doubt?” Without a body or a definitive cause of death it is a difficult case to prosecute.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow. I definitely sense something is up. That poor baby.

I have so many questions about the family and daddy. I don't even see or tall to my relatives that often but they would give me the blues if they didn't see or hear about my child for too long.

Her friends haven't seen her or the baby either. What a sad story. Missing this long. I doubt there will be a happy ending.

Alabama is like a state away...nvm.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 11, 2019)

This was posted on Action News Jax. They think the mom made the Craigslist ad.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 11, 2019)

Huh?  She posted the ad after the fact?


----------



## Laela (Nov 11, 2019)

^^ allegedly, she'd posted that ad the day before (Tues) she reported Taylor missing, last Wednesday.

 According to Jax police, she's now a person of interest but hasn't been charged and still is on the base. This case is getting more interesting... I hope the child is alive.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 12, 2019)

I hope that it's not her. 

U.S.
*Remains Found During Search for Missing Fla. Girl, 5, as Navy Officer Mom Becomes a Person of Interest*
Christine Pelisek 2 hours 48 minutes ago






Scroll back up to restore default view.


Human remains were found Tuesday during the search for missing five-year-old Taylor Rose Williams. Search teams uncovered the remains in a “wooded area” of Alabama, but identification is still pending, according to an alert from  the Jacksonville, Fla., Sheriff’s Office.

Search teams uncovered the remains between Demopolis and Linden, Alabama.

Florida police are also now considering Williams’ mother a person of interest in the child’s disappearance.

Police say Taylor’s mother, Brianna Williams, stopped working with investigators soon after she reported her daughter missing the morning of Nov. 6.

“As of today, Taylor’s mother Brianna Williams, 27, remains uncooperative with this investigation,” Jacksonville Sheriff Mike Williams said at a press conference Monday. “She has not spoken to us since Wednesday and was the last person to see Taylor.”

Williams called the petty officer with the U.S. Navy a “person of interest” in Taylor’s disappearance. “We still need her cooperation in our efforts,” he said.

The search and investigation into the girl’s disappearance had expanded to Alabama, where Williams is originally from.

“The search has expanded to Linden and Demopolis,” Officer Christian Hancock with the Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office tells PEOPLE. “We are searching in an area between the two of those two cities. That is a lot of ground to cover and multiple different ways to get there.”





Thirty-eight members of Jacksonville’s Fire and Rescue Department have been aiding in the Alabama search.

Hancock says authorities are asking the public to contact them if they have seen the mother and daughter over the past two weeks between Florida and Alabama.

“We are still working on a timeline when the child was last seen with the mother,” he says.

At the press conference, Sheriff Williams said Taylor’s mother, who is assigned to the Tactical Operations Center at Naval Air Station Jacksonville, is not under arrest or naval confinement. “She works on the base,” he says. “She can stay on the base.”

_Want to keep up with the latest crime coverage? Sign up for_ PEOPLE’_s free True Crime newsletter for breaking crime news, ongoing trial coverage and details of intriguing unsolved cases._

The case came to light the morning of Nov. 6 when Brianna Williams reported her daughter missing from their Ivy Street home.

Williams told police that she had last seen her daughter Tuesday evening and when she awoke the next morning, Taylor was not in her room and the back door of the home was unlocked.

Police issued an Amber Alert later on Wednesday morning.

If you have any information about the whereabouts of Taylor Willliams, please contact the Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office at 904-630-0500 or 911.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, she tried to kill herself.








Just as authorities announced the discovery, Taylor's mother, Naval Petty Officer 1st Class Brianna Williams, was hospitalized with life-threatening injuries following an apparent suicide attempt, law enforcement sources told First Coast News.   

Brianna had been named a person of interest in Taylor's disappearance on Monday. 

The sources say officers were on their way to arrest the 27-year-old when she attempted to take her own life.


----------



## Farida (Nov 12, 2019)

I hope the mom lives but people are saying it doesn’t look like she will make it.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Nov 12, 2019)

Farida said:


> I hope the mom lives but people are saying it doesn’t look like she will make it.



This is a sad situation all around. SMH


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 12, 2019)

I wonder what actually happened. That picture of the mother holding her daughter looks like the mom is not well psychologicaaly/emotionally...she seems like she is trying to appear happy when she was not.  In the second pic the child looks leery or weary of whoever is taking the photo. Could be she was just tired but her eyes look like she has seen too much for a little girl.

I wonder about the father. Who is he? Was he abusive? Out of the picture?

Very sad all the way around.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 13, 2019)

Th father hasn't seen his child in two years so, to me he's irrelevant.  I wonder if he even cares.

Just a thought, if she were looking for childcare, and Taylor was alive.  Do you think she may have left her alone that day and something happened to Taylor while she was gone?


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 14, 2019)

I may have been right.  A neighbor said that they saw the girl alone all of the time.


10.* A neighbor said he saw Taylor home alone 'at least every other day'

Brianna Williams' warrant reveals a neighbor who lived near Taylor and Brianna Williams told detectives he saw Taylor alone and wandering the apartment complex multiple times.

He said she was left home alone "at least every other day," and that the last time he saw Taylor was in May 2019.

Detectives said Brianna Williams also lied about taking Taylor to her grandparents' in Alabama. Click here to read the warrant.*


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 14, 2019)

*Mother arrested after missing 5-year-old Taylor Williams’ remains found near Demopolis*

https://www.wsfa.com/2019/11/14/chi...rch-year-old-taylor-williams-mother-arrested/
By WBRC Staff | November 12, 2019 at 4:58 PM CST - Updated November 14 at 8:25 AM


MARENGO COUNTY, Ala. (WBRC) - The Jacksonville County Sheriff’s Office confirms the remains of a child were found in a wooded area in Marengo County Tuesday morning, during a search for 5-year-old Taylor Rose Williams.

Investigators say early indications suggest that the remains belong to Taylor.

According to Sheriff Mike Williams, investigators are heartbroken.

The missing child’s mother, Brianna Williams, has been arrested and charged with child neglect and making false statements during the investigation. She is in a hospital in Florida after an apparent overdose Tuesday afternoon.

William’s arrest warrant details what led to the charges.

The child neglect charges stem from a witness statement. According to the warrant, a neighbor living in the same apartment complex as the Williams reported seeing Taylor Rose wandering around the apartment complex alone multiple times, The neighbor told investigators on one occasion he asked the little girl what she was doing and she responded “Looking for my mama.” He took her back to her apartment, which he describes as cluttered with trash bags and boxes stacked on top of each other, and told her to lock the door. The neighbor reports seeing Taylor Rose alone on several other occasions, always wearing the same pajamas and carrying the same doll.

Williams is also charged with making false statements about who had been taking care of Taylor Rose. In one instance, according to the warrant, she told detectives she drove to Tuscaloosa, Alabama on October 31, 2019 to pick up Taylor from her mother, who she said had been taking care of Taylor during October. Williams’ mother denied taking care of Taylor this past year, saying she last saw Taylor in January 2019.


----------



## lesedi (Nov 14, 2019)

Q1. How do you leave a 5 year old alone???!!
And...
Q2. If you know your neighbour is leaving their child alone frequently why would you not report them????

That neighbour so proud of himself trying to speak up now SMH

That poor poor baby


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 14, 2019)

This is so sad. That poor baby! 

She makes enough money to afford child care as a 1st class, the navy has child care on their bases as well a home providers all around the bases. It’s not ideal to be a single mother in the military as hours are crazy but come on. She could’ve asked coworkers where their children go. Hell they will let you go on leave for childcare issues. You can ask for a hardship separation if it got that bad. All of this could’ve been avoided.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 14, 2019)

@lesedi Right??!! The neighbor wants to act all accustory now??!!! If he saw the 4 year old alone that many daggone times (even once is enough) , why on Earth did he not report that?!!! He said the woman' s place was a disaster? Okay, then this mom clearly needed intervention. Maybe, the mom had an undiagnosed illness. She doesn' t look well at all. So very sad that no one realized in time to help save this little girl. 

@1QTPie  Yes, maybe so...yikes.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2019)

Update

Mother Charged In Case Of Missing Florida Girl Reportedly Awakens From Coma After Overdose


----------

